# Vw pcp finance when does it begin



## minority (Jan 3, 2011)

Just agreed a deal with vw garage for new tiguan allspace r-line.

To get the discount I had to take out pcp but I plan to withdraw from this and move to loan...however I am confused when my 14 day cooling off starts. I have yet to digitally sign, is it when I sign it or when I collect the car?

Next question I pick the car up on the 5th September should I do loan now or after I get the car does it even matter.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive never taken out VW finance but imagine your going to want the loan money ready to make sure you pay off the PCP with it within this 14 day cooling off period.

This was some info on their website if it helps

https://www.vwfinance.co.uk/en/privatecustomers/manage_agreement/ending_agreement_early.html


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We plan on doing something similar with an F Pace, however we will leave it 1 month otherwise the salesman loses his commission.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Can someone explain how you do this with PCP?

Might be looking at a T-Roc for the wife, and they have discounts showing for PCP.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

So if you settle after a month are you settling the cost of the car and a months intrest not the whole amount of the term?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

You have 14 days cooling off from when the sales person 'activates' the finance.

Once you digitally sign the agreement the sales person will then send an invoice to VWFS who in turn will activate the finance.

Just ask your sales person, they will tell you when it is fully active.

You should get your loan approved as soon as you can.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

A mate of mine did exactly this on a T Roc
Paid the finance within approx 20 days and paid 17 quid interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

tosh said:


> A mate of mine did exactly this on a T Roc
> Paid the finance within approx 20 days and paid 17 quid interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But what did he do? Pay of the entire price of the car after discount with a cheaper loan?

If they say the car is £27k, but we'll discount it to £24k. You take the PCP deal, then pay of the £24k with cheaper loan or savings?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep; he got the cheapest deal he could, and then paid the balance when he got the paperwork through. Doesn’t matter where the money comes from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

